# Tritrinics Pro 100 G2 Transmitter



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Need some advice, purchased the tritronics pro 100 G2 a couple of years ago, when tritronics had a blow out sale, the collar was a back up collar and rarely used. In the last couple of months with repair on my other collars, been using the G2 regularly, yesterday the transmittor will not transmitt, collar clinic has an upgrade to the G3 transmittor using the G2 collar, what is more cost effective, fix the existing set or upgrade to the G3? thanks


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

What is the cost of repairing vs. upgrade?


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

I believe repair cost is $110 and upgrade is $159, was there a problem with the G2


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know of any generic problems with the G2. So I would go with the cheapest if you are going to continue to use it as a backup. The only advantage of the G3 would be the shorter antenna and being able to use the same charging devise, assuming your primary ecollar is a G3.

I have a G2 I still use for backup.


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

I contacted collar clinic, i was told they could not work on the G2, had to send to tritronics, after a 30 minute wait on the phone with tritronics, was informed the will either repair the G2 or send me back a G3.


----------

